# Found a cheap LED system?



## Aeten (Aug 4, 2012)

36" - 39" Aquarium LED Light Lunar Bright Fish Tank NEW | eBay

This thing seems to be perfect for what I'm looking for, but obviously because it's so cheap I am suspicious

1) Will this light do anything for plants?
2) Will it sit on top of my standard 36" aquarium hood nicely?
3) Will the lunar LEDs even be noticable?

If you have any more info about this or you have experience with this type of light, I could always use it before I buy something!!! :goldfish:


----------



## Unearthed (May 7, 2012)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=160396

I don't know, but this thread I have linked has some great LED info. Maybe it will help.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I haven't used that light , but I purchased similar type led . It has 225 light in a 12"x12" by 3/4" thick box.About $25. I use them for night light. (like midnight). They are 1 watt or less each(led specs not same as other bulbs?) and not very affective.My"box" lights have 225 bulbs 50% white 50% blue , and for $25 Iwon't say they ripped me off , but not really an aquarium light by my standards. I personally don't care for the marineland bright /double bright /Reef leds they sell at pet stores(petco/petsmart) either. They really border on insufficent(totally).TRUE LUMEN PRO LEDS. Worth the price and I think on sale atDR F&S.


----------



## Hawk1018 (Apr 12, 2012)

LOL...I don't know if it would work but I was thinking of hanging this from my ceiling about a foot above the water and just removing my hood all together 

225 BLUE + WHITE LED AQUARIUM PLANT GROW LIGHT PANEL US | eBay


----------



## Hawk1018 (Apr 12, 2012)

is that the one you got coralbandit?....glad I didn't get it lol


----------



## Aeten (Aug 4, 2012)

Hawk1018 said:


> LOL...I don't know if it would work but I was thinking of hanging this from my ceiling about a foot above the water and just removing my hood all together
> 
> 225 BLUE + WHITE LED AQUARIUM PLANT GROW LIGHT PANEL US | eBay


Thats a neat idea and would probably save some serious cash vs. hood lights but are those lights bright enough to penetrate much water?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

that is it! You linkers make it easier (better). To quote the bandit" I don't feel ripped off" , They are just not the light that will do it all. I still use them (even though anytime anyone says led and I hear it I will say "TRUE LUMEN PRO".) I run them 24/7 on my 180 fw.They really are my midnight light. All my tanks receive 4 stages of light (nite , dawn ,day ,dusk).If your tank is Fresh Water ,try them out ,if salt ,that's not where I use them.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I wouldn't like all the blue light. I also would want to know the kelvin rating. I know it says 450nm. FWIW, LEDs aren't exactly cheap if well made. I would be hesitant to rush off with the cheapest you can find. A few dollars more and you can get a decent T5HO light, depending on the size of your tank.


----------



## Aeten (Aug 4, 2012)

jrman83 said:


> I wouldn't like all the blue light. I also would want to know the kelvin rating. I know it says 450nm. FWIW, LEDs aren't exactly cheap if well made. I would be hesitant to rush off with the cheapest you can find. A few dollars more and you can get a decent T5HO light, depending on the size of your tank.


It's 36" 30 gallon fw tank. I looked at T5 lights but the nice ones seemed way out of my budget. According to specs, this LED system is on par with marineland doublebright system (they are probably lying, which is common with chinese ebay listers) but who knows? For $45 seems like I cant go wrong unless it doesnt work


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I don't know anything about leds but basically you have 120 6500k +9 actinic so just for ball park say 100 of .06W leds=6 watts. Also 600 lumens.

By contrast a 32w 6500k t-8 has (obviously)32w and ~2500 lumens.

Unless I missed something here that would result in a very dark tank.

my .02


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Mine's transformer blew on plug in and the seller said "oh well" also many cheaper canisters ive found for a "deal" have busted either on the initial set up or first cleaning.

Buyer beware thats all I gotta say, communicate with the buyer and really pay attention to their wording and use of words.


----------



## Marci99205 (Dec 13, 2011)

I have this light on my 29g, I grow anubias, java moss, java fern, crypt, amazon sword, and dwarf lilly. I say for the money it's a good light, it's not the best but for $46 it gets the job done. I plan I buying one more in the near future for my 20g long


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Marci99205 said:


> I have this light on my 29g, I grow anubias, java moss, java fern, crypt, amazon sword, and dwarf lilly. I say for the money it's a good light, it's not the best but for $46 it gets the job done. I plan I buying one more in the near future for my 20g long


That was my point. For about $15 more i have a T5HO setup that is on my 29g and 20g. I can grow anything I want with that light, from the lowest to the highest light requirement plant. All your plants you list are low light plants. To me it doesn't prove it can grow much more.


----------

